# Coursing Ability Test and FAST CAT



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried these with their dog? I'm very interested, especially for Maizie because she is fast and really loves to run.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

My breeder does this. I'm waiting for an opportunity that is not too far away. I tried FastCat with my beagle mix (while my spoo was busy with conformation) and she stopped to sniff!

Here's the list of top 30 poodles in FastCat for 2017.

Today's Date: September 19, 2017
Rank	Dog Name	Sex	MPH
1	Crystal Creek's Sacred Fire RN CA	Bitch	32.73 
2	Tudorose Makers Mark CD PCD BN RN CAA CGCA	Dog	27.64 
3	Spirit Vintage Blue Coupe CA	Dog	27.09 
4	Crystal Creek's Key To Paradise RN CA	Bitch	26.95 
5	Windswept's The Heart Of Life CA	Dog	26.27 
6	Louter Creeks Simply Irresistible CDX PCDX BN RAE JH FDC NA NAJ CA BCAT RATO DN CGCA CGCU TKA	Dog	26.09 
6	Zoey CD PCD BN RE NJP DCAT	Bitch	26.09 
7	Marquis Diamond A Knight To Remember CD BN RA CAA BCAT THDX CGCA TKI	Dog	26.07 
8	Majestic Southern Dream Come True CGC	Bitch	25.79 
9	Wildrose Travelin' First Class BN RA CAA BCAT RATN CGC TKI	Dog	25.66 
10	Rip Van Periwinkle BN RA OA OAJ NF THDX CGCA	Bitch	25.60 
11	Claxton's Passion	Bitch	25.55 
12	Riant Rhymes With Ratatouille BN RN CA	Bitch	25.22 
13	Tudorose Rikki Tikki Tavi NA NAJ NF DJ DN	Bitch	25.17 
14	Full Moons What A Lark	Bitch	25.16 
15	CH Splasher's Wind Beneath My Wings BN RN JH CAX BCAT RATN	Bitch	25.01 
16	Riant Blew By You RN	Dog	24.88 
17	CH Hannah Louter Creek Very-Merry CAA BCAT DN	Bitch	24.73 
18	GCH CH Magnifique Dark & Stormy	Bitch	24.50 
19	Louter Creeks Dr. Clyde Cooper Crowe CGC	Dog	24.41 
20	Cinnfully Sweet That's Amore CGC	Bitch	24.38 
20	Louter Creek's Diamond Ten Gauge JH CAX CGC	Dog	24.38 
21	Brienwoods Dirty Dancer CA	Bitch	24.25 
22	GCH CH Litilann's Indy Five Hundred BCAT	Dog	24.18 
23	GCH CH Delta's Rue De La Paix BCAT CGC	Dog	24.09 
23	Valentine's Chase Divine VCD1 BN RN SH MX MXB MXJ MJB XF	Dog	24.09 
24	Lakeridge Snapshot CA	Bitch	23.97 
25	Spirit Bentley Kendall THDA CGC	Dog	23.95 
26	Queen Sissy's Opera Phantom CD BN RAE CAA CGCA	Bitch	23.92 
27	Alchmys Absolut Alexandra AX AXJ OF CA DM CGCA	Bitch	23.90 
28	CH Loutercreek Wonderful Tonight JH CA BCAT DN	Dog	23.76 
29	Segraves Meet Me At The Ritz Carlton CA BCAT CGC TKN	Bitch	23.67 
30	Lauris New Dreams To Touch OA AXJ


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am not at all surprised to see Louter Creek (working hunting lines) and Tudorose (lots of obedience and agility dogs) well represented on that list. We gave coursing a fleeting thought when Lily and Peeves were young, but saw a couple of dogs get hurt (including a whippet who had to be carried off the field). It scared us and we decided to stick with obedience, rally, agility and tracking. To be fair there were well over a hundred runs that day and most of the dogs had a great time.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

We went to a local "dog" event last Saturday, and they had a lure course set up that anyone could try - for a fee, of course, as a fundraiser. Lizzy loves to run, too, so we decided to see how she'd do. She ran it twice, and seemed to totally enjoy herself.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

scooterscout99 said:


> My breeder does this. I'm waiting for an opportunity that is not too far away. I tried FastCat with my beagle mix (while my spoo was busy with conformation) and she stopped to sniff!
> 
> Here's the list of top 30 poodles in FastCat for 2017.
> 
> ...


I love that a bitch is leading by a pretty good margin!  That's funny about your beagle mix LOL I was wondering if my dogs would do something like that.



lily cd re said:


> I am not at all surprised to see Louter Creek (working hunting lines) and Tudorose (lots of obedience and agility dogs) well represented on that list. We gave coursing a fleeting thought when Lily and Peeves were young, but saw a couple of dogs get hurt (including a whippet who had to be carried off the field). It scared us and we decided to stick with obedience, rally, agility and tracking. To be fair there were well over a hundred runs that day and most of the dogs had a great time.


Yes, I noticed Louter Creek and Tudorose, as usual, are pretty dominant in yet another performance sport!

I wonder if there are fewer injuries in FAST CAT since it is a straight track? I don't want my babies to get hurt, but I guess there's always some risk. 



LizzysMom said:


> We went to a local "dog" event last Saturday, and they had a lure course set up that anyone could try - for a fee, of course, as a fundraiser. Lizzy loves to run, too, so we decided to see how she'd do. She ran it twice, and seemed to totally enjoy herself.


Oh, that's great! Our nearest places to try are 2-3 hours away, but I'm still considering it. I mean, it's not like I have much of a life outside of my dogs :lol:


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

LizzysMom said:


> We went to a local "dog" event last Saturday, and they had a lure course set up that anyone could try - for a fee, of course, as a fundraiser. Lizzy loves to run, too, so we decided to see how she'd do. She ran it twice, and seemed to totally enjoy herself.


I did the same with Shae a couple weeks ago. For the first couple laps of the small course she watched the lure go around the track, but then she started chasing the lure and had a lot of fun. It was a small course and a hot day, so she only did a few laps, but she kept trying to look over the "arena" walls by standing on her back feet once we were out of it. 

My best friend lures with her hound/dobe rescue; they've been working on titles and love it.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Pros: most dogs with prey drive will do it and enjoy it. It's a easy quick title if you're into that sort of thing. 

Cons: IMO it isn't really appropriate to breeds who were bred to work cooperatively with humans (e.g., herding, retrieving) rather than blindly and independently chase prey (e.g., sighthounds). I have higher expectations for poodles, and prefer titles that confirm those abilities. 
I have concerns about a dog getting injured lure coursing.


----------



## HeritageHills (Sep 4, 2017)

Verve said:


> Pros: most dogs with prey drive will do it and enjoy it. It's a easy quick title if you're into that sort of thing.
> 
> Cons: IMO it isn't really appropriate to breeds who were bred to work cooperatively with humans (e.g., herding, retrieving) rather than blindly and independently chase prey (e.g., sighthounds). I have higher expectations for poodles, and prefer titles that confirm those abilities.
> I have concerns about a dog getting injured lure coursing.



That's a really good point. I've had problems calling my dogs back if they're chasing something (like my chickens  ) I would rather they DIDN'T have such a strong prey drive.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

HeritageHills said:


> That's a really good point. I've had problems calling my dogs back if they're chasing something (like my chickens  ) I would rather they DIDN'T have such a strong prey drive.


Exactly. A friend failed a Spaniel (upland) test last weekend when she couldn't call her bitch off a bird. The dog is supposed to work at the direction of the handler. Good news is that she passed the other two tests that weekend.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Verve said:


> Pros: most dogs with prey drive will do it and enjoy it. It's a easy quick title if you're into that sort of thing.
> 
> Cons: IMO it isn't really appropriate to breeds who were bred to work cooperatively with humans (e.g., herding, retrieving) rather than blindly and independently chase prey (e.g., sighthounds). I have higher expectations for poodles, and prefer titles that confirm those abilities.
> I have concerns about a dog getting injured lure coursing.


Well, this weekend we tried both. I have to disagree that it's a quick title unless you have a lightning fast dog. Both of my dogs ran their little hearts out, but they didn't come close to the dogs bred for working (both are conformation lines). They also ran only to get to me, not to get the lure. And they both failed the Coursing Ability Test because they wanted me to run _with them_  They were easy to catch for every class. I am so proud of them. Will write more about it in a new post tomorrow.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Look forward to hearing about it - I don’t know anything about coursing!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

zooeysmom I look forward to reading more about your experience. 

I don?t want to encourage my sog?s prey drive so while I think it?s fun for many dogs I?m going to pass.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Looking forward to your post expanding on this!


----------

